# Twisp Rebel Alternative?



## SampleBox (21/9/15)

Hey guys, 

Can anyone recommend a Juice from another vendor that is similar to Twisp's Rebel flavour? 

Thanks!


----------



## whatalotigot (21/9/15)

As far as I know, There are no energy drink flavours ready for purchase. But you can end up making your own if you want to make it. 

There are 100's if not 1000's of better flavours then rebel. Try visiting your local vape store and giving them a try.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Jan (21/9/15)

http://www.vapeking.co.za/energy-drink-eliquid.html


----------



## gertvanjoe (21/9/15)

lungbuddy also has a energy drink take afaik but have not tried it

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk


----------



## isiemoe (21/9/15)

Vape fusion taste exactly the same


----------



## Silver (21/9/15)

Vapester said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Can anyone recommend a Juice from another vendor that is similar to Twisp's Rebel flavour?
> 
> Thanks!



Was my favourite Twisp flavour @Vapester 
Vaped a lot of it when i was on the Twisp in late 2013
I found it quite natural tasting compared to one or two others I tried at the time
I enjoyed mixing it then with the Polar Mint. 

Let us know if you find something else that compares


----------

